# Weather Loaches can Overwinter in the UK!



## catkindo

After researching for a couple of months I found that it seemed Weather Loaches might survive a British winter... But after putting 2 4'' ones in my deep pond last summer, I never saw them again. Assuming they were dead I forgot about them...

*Until today! *I got back from holiday and in the pond I saw a now roughly 9'' long Weather Loach swimming around quite happily along with my Goldfish etc.! It was there all winter and I'm amazed that it is still alive and well and even more surprised it has more than doubled in length in a year!

It seems to me without a doubt that in a DEEP pond (3-4ft) Weather Loaches can thrive, even when kept with other fish, wildlife and no sinking food.

Myth Confirmed! : victory:


----------



## veewee

:no1:Yep catkingo they love living out doors my loaches lived outside in my ponds for 8-9 years and got to be about 18inches.:2thumb:


----------



## Moogloo

Great going....

Won't be longbefore they end up a banned species then! *sigh*. Fish surviving outside might not be a good thing. If they start breeding, itwould be even worse... they arent native and would count as an invasive species if they could survive and multiply in our climate.

Better hope they dont breed. Thats all...


----------



## catkindo

Dont worry, young would struggle to survive in a pond with Sticklebacks, goldfish and dragonfly larvae!


----------



## Moogloo

Its not about ponds. If people can keep them in ponds.. then they will... sooner or later.... make it into the streams and rivers, thats a fact. The authorities know this... lots of other loach species are already banned because of this.


----------



## catkindo

Goldfish, orfe and many species *could* survive in the wild but they are unlikely to be banned. For as long as these fish are widely available, authorities will struggle to create a ban. But believe what you wish.

I think Weather Loaches are awesome!


----------



## Idontevenlikereptiles

Those things can outlive cockroaches in a nuclear blast.


----------



## simes303

Hi, I was wanting to move my weather loaches from my aquarium to my pond. Can you tell me what area you live in? I live in Sheffield, UK.
Simon.


----------



## Tog

Hi
I put three weather loaches into my garden pond last year.
When cleaning out part of it (it's in two sections) this spring I caught one of the loaches along with oodles of newts.
It had gained some size and I have seen it since grubbing around along the beach area of the pond.
The pond is 2ft in the deepest area and 14 by 6 in length and width. Loads of plants and in a sheltered spot. Upon examination the loache was in great condition with no split fins or damage to its whiskers/barbels.
I don't feed apart from during the summer when I keep White Cloud Mountain Minnows in the pond (over winter them in the greenhouse). And also add bags of bloodworm for the newts in early spring to give then a boost.


----------



## simes303

Hi Tog.
Can you tell me where in the country you are?
And have you any idea of the lowest temperature your pond reached this winter?
Cheers, Si.


----------



## Tog

Hi Si

I'm in Northampton and my garden goes down to -5° but as the pond is partially protected by laurels only a very thin film of ice ever set this past year.

Additionally, I can say there's a layer of mulm on the bottom of the pond and loads of different crevices and hidey holes that the loaches can settle in. So in reality they have gone into a mild winter in a wild environment, heavily planted and with full bellies due to an abundance of bloodworm and daphnia and other water bugs.

I know the coldest water sinks to the bottom of a pond, but I believe that they may have overwintered in shallow areas (1ft) under rocks. My Emys do the same. Counterintuitive as it may sound but sitting at huge depth is not how many water dwellers go through a cold spell.

Thanks


----------



## frisco

simes303 said:


> Hi, I was wanting to move my weather loaches from my aquarium to my pond. Can you tell me what area you live in?





simes303 said:


> Hi, I was wanting to move my weather loaches from my aquarium to my pond. Can you tell me what area you live in? I live in Sheffield, UK.
> Simon.


Did you put your weather loach in the pond? I'm in Rotherham and thinking of putting mine out


----------

